# Showroom Shine (IdealWorld TV)



## Spy

I saw this on the IdealWorld shopping channel:
Showroom Shine

The demonstrations were extremely impressive - they used it on Jags, Astons etc. They sprayed it on, wiped with an MF and the dirt lifted off. Wiped down with aclean MF and the car gleamed and beaded !

It appears to be very similar to ONR (I say similar as I haven't tried ONR)

Has anyone tried it ?


----------



## Detail My Ride

Yeah, the car gleamed and beaded, until the camera panned over to show the paintwork under the studio lights.


----------



## Spy

Gaz W said:


> Yeah, the car gleamed and beaded, until the camera panned over to show the paintwork under the studio lights.


I must have missed that - what did you see ?


----------



## uk_

swirl heaven?


----------



## Spy

That's what I thought as I watched in shock and disbelief but apparently it lifts the dirt off into the cloth !

Isn't this what ONR claims to do as well ?

I wouldn't be surprised if they were similar products.

The guy said that the Listers group use it in all their dealership including Mercedes :doublesho


----------



## Trist

Saw this yesterday, they used it on a Ferrari F430, looked superb..... until I found out it was only 3 weeks old :wall:


----------



## Lowiepete

Spy said:


> It appears to be very similar to ONR (I say similar as I haven't tried ONR)
> Has anyone tried it ?


It's horses for courses! Yes GLSS is something like ONR but doesn't have the
same versatility. I use both with some success. The key point about both of
these products is to give them time to _do_ the work they are designed for.

See this thread for a discussion on how one person uses these products.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Benniboy

Have to say I watched this but was prepared to take most things they said with a pinch of salt if you get me. 

Sure its quite good if no one has ever used something like this before though.


----------



## Lowiepete

Benniboy said:


> Have to say I watched this but was prepared to take most things they said with a pinch of salt if you get me.


Oh, me too!

However, if I hadn't actually tried the product, then I'd now more than likely
be very much at the mercy of the "clean for a fiver" blokes. See the link in
my post above.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Ross

The "dirt" that they have on that car looks like talc power over a wet surface.


----------



## Bigpikle

ONR is a wet wash ie you soak the panels with wash solution. This looks like a waterless product eg you dont wet the car but simply spray and wipe...

Not really the same IMHO. Cant comment on the product though as I've not used it or seen it used...


----------



## Ross

Bigpikle said:


> ONR is a wet wash ie you soak the panels with wash solution. This looks like a waterless product eg you dont wet the car but simply spray and wipe...
> 
> Not really the same IMHO. Cant comment on the product though as I've not used it or seen it used...


It seems to be a bumped up QD buy the looks of things


----------



## VIPER

Gaz W said:


> Yeah, the car gleamed and beaded, until the camera panned over to show the paintwork under the studio lights.


But those swirls would have been already there though on that panel, Gaz as I'm sure it gets carted from pillar to post all over the place for demos.

It's not supposed to be correcting anything, it's just meant for lifting dirt off and laying down some protection. In many ways it's almost an identical product to Chemical Guys ONE if anyone wants to look into it 

As I've said countless times on here before, it's never going to appeal to the likes of us in the way they demo it, but for the vast number of the public it does a job. Used purely as a post wash quick spray wax, it's actually a good product 

Usually whenever this product is on air and we have the obligatory thread about it on here, 90% of people who post up slagging it off have never used it.


----------



## alan_mcc

I had a go of this product, i found it very hard to use and it smeared quite a bit so i had to use Last Touch to remove the smear marks.

Luckily it wasn't mine so i didn't waste any money!


----------



## Guest

To be honest, the demonstrations do make it look quite impressive, you can't argue with the enamel paint demonstration (does leave a bit to be desired on how safe it is having said that), i'd happily use this product on door shuts and so on. The only reason I wouldn't use it on paintwork is because of the price of it.

I still want to try the product, but it is pricey.


----------



## dominic84

> Usually whenever this product is on air and we have the obligatory thread about it on here, 90% of people who post up slagging it off have never used it.


Well said - I've used this product a lot and I really like it :thumb: I'm quite into waterless wash products and in my experience even when cleaning a new black Micra that was covered in mud I have not seen it cause any swirls.

You just need the right technique with a little common sense and you will be fine.


----------



## caledonia

Unlike Dominic84. I can comment this particular product. But there are products out there that do work. As dominic said its all down to a bit of commonsense and knowledge.

Once you have leaned what the product can do and read and feel the sign. I is possible to safely wash your car with out water.
Gordon.


----------



## alan_mcc

I don't see why i was the only one that didnt get along with it, mind you it was one of the hottest days out there - 30th may! 12pm lol!


----------



## Guest

I wonder if whoever you borrowed it off used the product at some stage without shaking it, so he upset the balance of it?

Just a thought!


----------



## alan_mcc

Well the man was telling me vinegar was very good for cleaning his car also.
I hope there wasn't vinegar in the mix!


----------



## Franco50

I've used the stuff and find it to be OK. As Pit Viper already mentioned I tend to use it now only if my car has a good wax coating already on it, that way it lifts any dirt off easily and adds a top up to the wax. Lowiepete has used it to good effect - see his thread http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=122850


----------



## Guest

I would have thought this showroom shine would be quite detrimental to wax protection, it is quite solvent based, you can see how powerful it is on their demonstrations when it dissolves tar and enamel paint right infront of your eyes!


----------



## Lowiepete

alan_mcc said:


> I hope there wasn't vinegar in the mix!


I'm guessing that this was posted as an ironic message. It wouldn't bother
me one bit if there was! Vinegar is very good for cleaning windows and is
also an excellent cleaner and deodorant for pet accidents, indoors as well as
in the motor.

To get back on topic... GLSS is made in America where in several states water
is such a precious commodity that even a one-bucket wash isn't an option,
let alone a PW! All it does is respond with a science that happens to work.
I imagine that products like FK1000p and Opti Seal, to name but two, also
fall into that category, even if they're also being damned with faint praise here.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## VIPER

I don't think it is very solvent based actually, and it certainly doesn't smell solventy at all. I could be wrong on this though of someone else knows what it's main ingredients are?


----------



## Lowiepete

G220 said:


> I would have thought this showroom shine would be quite detrimental to wax protection, it is quite solvent based, you can see how powerful it is on their demonstrations when it dissolves tar and enamel paint right infront of your eyes!


I would absolutely agree with this, certainly at first sight. However, I don't
think that this is the way this technology works. One thing that's very hard
to get your head around is how ONR works, especially when you think of how
much that gets diluted.

I don't believe that ONR contains strong solvents either. What both these
fluids have in common is the ability to get between the dirt and the paint
enough to be able to part one from the other without damage to the harder
surface. I'm not too interested in how it manages that, all I need to know is
that it works and isn't causing any damage. My part in this process is in allowing
time for the products to do their work and how carefully I wield my MF cloth.

Dead bugs in grille parts is another problem area and ONR makes such light
work of it that it tends to beggar belief. How can it be that easy? In my 
armoury, I'm now using ONR for those jobs where I only want to clean and 
GLSS where I want to clean and _add_ something to the finish, either process
in just one application. Having achieved the bug cleaning with ONR, though
needing to go over it later with a wax or QD, I'm next going to try GLSS and 
see whether or not it's as easy as with ONR, with the added benefit of just 
one pass rather than two. I'll add the results to that "grotty jobs" thread.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Guest

I think ONR is waterbased, no solvents at all, infact *can't* be if you add water, but I don't think ONR would dissolve big chunks of tar or enamel paint if you scrubbed all day long at normal dilution, yet this practically does it in seconds when they show the demonstration.


----------



## VIPER

It does yes, I've seen the demos (in fact photos of my cars have been shown on the TV in these demo sessions, as I entered and won a competition a couple of years ago to win a load of this stuff :lol.

Anyway, whilst the paint they spray has dried 'to the touch', it's still not fully hardened in only a matter of minutes, so I dare say a lot of things like SRP and equivalants would shift it as well?


----------



## Guest

Pit Viper said:


> Anyway, whilst the paint they spray has dried 'to the touch', it's still not fully hardened in only a matter of minutes, so I dare say a lot of things like SRP and equivalants would shift it as well?


I have seen them leave it on upto 30 minutes ("baking on the hot studio lights" as they say ), and not when they spray a line of it, this is when they spray a noticable blob in one spot, it is the way it removes it which suggests solvent, it melts/dissolves it, pretty much effortlessly too.


----------



## Guest

Of course I should add, no doubt they are using tesco value enamel paint!


----------



## VIPER

G220 said:


> I have seen them leave it on upto 30 minutes *("baking on the hot studio lights" as they say )*, and not when they spray a line of it, this is when they spray a noticable blob in one spot, it is the way it removes it which suggests solvent, it melts/dissolves it, pretty much effortlessly too.


Yeah, you're right to '' if they're that hot how come the presenters aren't dripping with sweat? :lol:

Anyway, in practice it doesn't seem overly solventy to me.

In fact I'm probably going to be doing a quick valet on my mate's X5 later on today (if it stays dry ) and this time I'll use this stuff as the post wash spray wax. I'll post up a few pics


----------



## Lowiepete

Pit Viper said:


> ...this time I'll use this stuff as the post wash spray wax.


Now there's a brave fella! 
As it's intended as a "waterless wash" can I suggest that you try one panel
using the GLSS as they indicate. When I first used it, I did exactly what you're
intending and the next morning, after a shower or three during the night, my
dark green car was distinctly pale. I have no idea what it was or why it looked
like that. Perhaps it was my kack-handed way of washing or insufficient rinsing,
but after cleaning again with GLSS the problem never re-appeared.

One small tip - always shake the GLSS before each spray of it...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## VIPER

Lowiepete said:


> Now there's a brave fella!
> As it's intended as a "waterless wash" can I suggest that you try one panel
> using the GLSS as they indicate. When I first used it, I did exactly what you're
> intending and the next morning, after a shower or three during the night, my
> dark green car was distinctly pale. I have no idea what it was or why it looked
> like that. Perhaps it was my kack-handed way of washing or insufficient rinsing,
> but after cleaning again with GLSS the problem never re-appeared.
> 
> One small tip - always shake the GLSS before each spray of it...
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


No, I said 'post' wash, Steve :thumb: In the same way that I've used it many times over the last couple years on various cars and it works just like any other quick spray wax.

tbh. I've never used it in the way they demo it on the TV straight over the dirt, and to experiment with that for the first time on a car that's not my own, especially when it's of the value of an X5 and I'm getting paid for it, isn't the best practice as I'm sure you'll agree  Scrap panels are the place for experimentations


----------



## Lowiepete

Pit Viper said:


> In the same way that I've used it many times over the last couple years on various cars


Sorry, my bad! From various other posts I'd got the impression that you had 
not used it that often. I also knew that you'd be the one to take the utmost
care, hence my boldness...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## charger17

G220 said:


> Of course I should add, no doubt they are using tesco value enamel paint!


I saw this the other week. Spraying the enamel paint onto a waxed surface is an old gimmick. The key here is the use of enamel paint, which is easy to remove with the right solvent. I'd like to see him do the same demo with cellulose.

What really made me laugh was when the guy said something like ' contains Kaolin clay, so you know it protects'. Yeah right!


----------



## Guest

charger17 said:


> with the right *solvent*


Tada! hehe

Yep, I don't doubt the test is setup in a way to make the product look good, however it is still quite impressive nevertheless.


----------



## andy monty

One thing it is very good at is removing tree sap and honey dew......


----------



## LewST500

My dad bought me a package from ideal world for my birthday, Got the Spray, Fog free and clean windows bottles, wiper fluid and 2 white microfibres. For the money i say they are all excellent. The clean windows spray is like a sealant for your windows, its crazy!! I can do 70 on the motorway when it pees down and i dont have to use my wipers, lol. It beeds like hell  and 1 application lasts around 2 months easy. I am a zaino and chemical guys man myself, but even the SS has its good uses to. However, i only use it when its been raining for a few days and there is very little dirt. Never had any swirls from it. I find that the first pass with th MF should be damp and not dry, it just smeers.


----------



## Relaited

Good to see that this topic is alive and well. Looks like more have tried the class of product.

I am a believer in this model, have used it and continue to champion it.

Honestly, I do find it ironic that a TV Shopping show seems to have generated more credibility and awareness than I did.

But that is AOK, as long as something is generating dialogue and interest.

I am here in So California. Drought continues to get worse. State Water control Boards have and are in process of tightening Ordinances restricting Mobile Car Wash run off. even the Home Wash is being challenged.

Most customers still do not really care, they are doing what they are doing. The "professional" detailers don't really care either ... they do not see this requirement trend coming.

The economy is really impacting many industry folks, but what is causing an equally fast industry exit is an example of a call I got today.

"Hey, can you help me. my business is down. I just got kicked out of a property that will not allow me to wash with the old bucket & hose. They really bad part is I found out 4 of my other properties are owned by the same person" 

I tried to point him in the right direction. he was underfunded when he got into the industry 7 years ago, and lived day to day. Has no money to invest to achieve new standards to continue to use the amounts of water and create the amounts of pollution he was. 

he went into this model on the cheap, a spray bottle and some towels. Might just prolong the agony.

I had talked to him a couple years ago, he remembers the advice not taken.

Anyways, my business is OK. Which on a relative basis, it does not really suck.

Good to see this topic is active ... hope all is well.

-jim


----------



## Guest

Relaited said:


> Honestly, I do find it ironic that a TV Shopping show seems to have generated more credibility and awareness than I did.


I can't speak for anyone else but I certainly value your opinions more than the TV program in question, and i think everyone else does, they are notorious for "flawed" demonstrations and the likes, so you can never read too much into their show. As mentioned the tar and enamel demonstrations are good though, even if they use cheapo enamel


----------



## caledonia

Thanks for your input once more Jim. I know you have greeted with suspicion from time to time.
But like everything else. People resist change. Up until Damon (Bigpikle) posted the ONR video people where also very hesitant about this product also. There is still the disbelief that ONR works. But it does. I have used it and also continue to use a waterless wash on my own car. Now where this might be a step to far for many. I think with time and If people are prepared to try and adapt there style of washing it could possibly. Be a thing in the future.
Technology and advances in product are changing and can only be for the better of these products. 
Gordon.


----------



## karl_liverpool

i was asked to try this stuff by a friend and tbh it did clean the car, i wouldnt call it anythin like a showroom shine.
same could be done with any spray bottle water and a few cloths.
but for quick cleaning bird mess id say it will work great. tho it smells very strongly of petroleum products. so wax may need to be re-applied


----------



## VIPER

They must have totally changed the formula with this stuff then as mine doesn't smell at all of petroleum, and it protects and beads as well as any other 'quick spray wax' I've tried, so certainly nothing like just applying water.

Mine is a couple of years old though so it's clearly a different product these days and more of a APC/degreaser now?


----------



## dominic84

> i was asked to try this stuff by a friend and tbh it did clean the car, i wouldnt call it anythin like a showroom shine.
> *same could be done with any spray bottle water and a few cloths.*
> but for quick cleaning bird mess id say it will work great. tho it smells very strongly of petroleum products. so wax may need to be re-applied


Have you tried spraying normal water onto a dirty car and rubbing it with a cloth as a comparisson? People often say this but if you use just water you will find that the dirt just smears around all over the place.

RE: re-applying wax, Pro Shine/Showroom Shine contains Carnauba wax so it won't leave the painted surface un-protected, despite the funny smell


----------



## karl_liverpool

sorry guys i did mean soapy water not just plain


----------



## Franco50

Pit Viper said:


> They must have totally changed the formula with this stuff then as mine doesn't smell at all of petroleum, and it protects and beads as well as any other 'quick spray wax' I've tried, so certainly nothing like just applying water.
> 
> Mine is a couple of years old though so it's clearly a different product these days and more of a APC/degreaser now?


The stuff I have is a couple of years old also - its called 'Pro-Shine' not Showroom Shine but its the same Greased Lightning people who market it.


----------



## Lowiepete

Pit Viper said:


> Mine is a couple of years old though so it's clearly a different product these
> days and more of a APC/degreaser now?


Here's a pic of the modern day stuff for comparison. The top part _should_
be clear...








...but I disturbed it.

The 2 parts separate quite quickly, so I've made a habit of shaking the bottle
before each spray. Trouble is, I also do this with ONR now - like I need to? 

*Bird Lime*
For this job it would now be ONR for me. Spray it QD strength and walk away.
Come back in a minute or two and spray again with ONR at wash strength.
If you catch it within say 12 to 14 hours, you _may_ even achieve a touchless
wash and avoid getting stuff onto your MF cloth. Apply a coat of OID or even
GLSS afterwards.

*Tree Sap*
It's GLSS every time - again give the product time to penetrate before bringing
a cloth near it. It may even be worth giving it a pre-spray of ONR at wash strength.
That's something I've not tried, but would definitely give it a go. Spray ONR,
leave it a while, spray GLSS, leave it a while, then gently wipe - one corner of
the folded MF cloth per half panel. Then buff off.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Relaited

So, I went camping last weekend. Great fun with the family.

It also got my wife’s vehicle very dirty. The beach sand, leaves and kids mess all over the inside. I put protection all over, so it cleaned up well.

On the outside, it was not muddy, but a thick layer of dust covered all.

I started cleaning it. Got the top and one side when my wife came out and said "let me take this into work, and have those guys clean it. You have always spoken highly of them. Come and spend time with the family"

So I bit, and went inside. The weather has been beautiful, so when my wife got home, the girls and I were on our way to a neighbor with a pool, and the sun was shining on my wife's vehicle, only about 3 months old.

I gulped, and said, oh *@#@#@, I scratched the paint. Walked around the car, noticed that one side was not scratched. Then realized it was not the side I cleaned.

I share this, and no I do not have a video, because the guy who cleaned it is considered one of the best Detailers in town. He has been at this location for 15 years, works this one every day, and has 4 other locations. I have not been able to extract him as an incumbent, as his customer base speaks so highly of him.

And his guys scratched the paint. The "waterless" process, very carefully done as there was a layer of fine dust / dirt, did not scratch.

My point is that when you are removing particles, any process can scratch paint if not done properly ... and that "waterless" can work even in levels of dirt that many / most cannot even think about.

Although he is my competitor, he did not know my wife, so he did not do it on purpose.

-jim


----------



## Relaited

Petroleum based products are truly "waterless".

I go back and forth, as it is a petro chemical, so I do not like that.

But, it does achieve water conservation and prevent run off, so I do like that.

If this were a retail or home wash forum, I am inclined to support it, as it is far better for the environment.

But for professionals, the product is harder to work with in my opinion. Many often leave a little glaze like or milky streak that you have to but some elbow grease into to bring out the shine.

It will bead water... how can it not ... oil & water, but if you are doing more than your own car in the driveway, it can encourage labor fatigue. And, the best process limits the number of times you wipe the towel back & forth. And, if you want to eliminate scratches, I would not put the pressure required to often bring out the shine.

Next is that you cannot ship in concentrate and dilute with water on site. So you have increased costs of shipping, etc.

Yes for Home Wash, no way for Professional use.

-jim


----------



## Relaited

The waterless product I use will not separate like that. I am not a chemist, maybe Yvan will pop in and give some technical explanation.

But I have seen some do this. In fact we really licked this new nano technology one, charged ions to repel dirt etc. But to ship in concentrate and then add water ... it would separate. In their manufacturing process, they 'sheer" the water so it will suspend, etc. We tried mixing at a desired ratio from our unit that mists the product. But did not feel that was a reliable process. And shaking our machine, that you cannot see into was definitely not reliable.

I know it is not scientific, but the testing I have done with products that separate, they have turned out not to perform well. Not sure if coincidence or the chemistry that separates just does not work as well as others.

-jim


----------



## caledonia

Jim if you are using the same or a similar one than I have been using. I know exactly what you mean about not separating. I have been using a sample form across the pond. And I am very surprised to say the least.

I know this is slight OT. But a few members on here have the same samples and are currently working with them. Personally I have had no problems and have been using this product since Feb this year. Technology and advances have certainly been made in this field. As I have tried a few of the older style waterless washes and to be honest are not fit to wash wheels. But this product I have. I am delighted with.
Just wish I could openly reveal the products names and where to source it from. But for now I must stay quiet.
Gordon,


----------



## reparebrise

Jim

The product you and José Fernadez use is a true waterbased formula, and is completely diluted and stable regardless of the dilution(but higher dilutions do not protect the paint as well). Petroleum based products have serious limitations, the first being that the car must be completely dry for it not to streak, second it that they are very slow to cure so they do not create a dry surface, but one that streaks at the slightest touch(remember the trial we did after Pizza, streaks everywhere), third they are not economical to ship due to there ready to use state. Older waterbased formulas, have big separation problems, they tend to have fillers(it's what causes the separation in part) and are not stable in concentrated or diluted forum. The next generation of products(the one you are now using (and more than likely similar to the one Gordon is using) have a slightly higher percentage of surfactants, giving then better cleaning ability, but also aiding in keeping them in emulsion. As for the Ions, most have them, and the better ones use zwitter ions(ions containing both positive and negative charges at the same time, ONR also has this property)


----------



## caledonia

Thanks Yvan.
For the explanation. This explains a lot and probably means more to a good few of the members that now use ONR on a regular basis. Myself included.

Yes you are right about the product I am using. Whitish milky elusive solution. Zero separation, even prior to dilution. The cleaning properties are extremely high and working within safe tolerances and methods extremely safe to use.
Gordon.


----------



## Relaited

Thanks Yvan, was hoping you would jump in ... I can't give the technical feedback.

Yes, I remember the post pizza demonstration of when you tossed water on the petro sample ... went together like oil & water. Did not pass the finger swipe test either.

Thanks for all you share, I learn a lot.

-jim


----------



## reparebrise

My pleasure gents.


----------



## GrahamW

I bought Showroom shine back in the day were I would use a sponge and hadnt even heard of 2 bucket method :doublesho

After using Showroom shine and ending up with a few nice scatches on my car on my bonnet. Car wasnt even that dirty !! I now wouldnt put it on my car without washing it first, which kind of defeats the purpose of the product. Actual used it for the first time the other night since joining this site. Washed and dryed car then applied, easy to wipe on and off, looks good, beads well. Will use as a top up inbetween waxes

Will use the remainder of the product as above but will not buy again.


----------



## johnnyc

i've just seen the advert. i'm quite impressed. 
my brother uses it but then he does not have access to hose.

prob still stick to hose and bucket tho. 
could be useful for mobile valeting tho. saves on equipment.


----------

